# Upload to Patch Library error



## thesimo (Oct 4, 2008)

*Warning*: move_uploaded_file(./downloads/44403-thesimo's Patches.zip) [function.move-uploaded-file]: failed to open stream: Permission denied in *[path]/downloads.php* on line *1179*

*Warning*: move_uploaded_file() [function.move-uploaded-file]: Unable to move '/tmp/phpTdxgR8' to './downloads/44403-thesimo's Patches.zip' in *[path]/downloads.php* on line *1179*
/** * vBulletin 3.7.3 CSS * Style: 'Sevenstring.org'; Style ID: 2 */ @import url("clientscript/vbulletin_css/style-569526c6-00002.css"); 


permission error on the server I guess?  duno, but I thought i should bring it to someone's attention.


----------



## Alex (Oct 5, 2008)

Fixed.

Thanks.


----------



## DDDorian (Apr 17, 2009)

Gossioii1 said:


> A wonderful article. In my life, I have never seen a man be so selfless in helping others around him to get along and get working.



Pro-Alex propogandabot?


----------

